# Thought i'd say hello...



## gandk2013

*We are Gemma and Kat.
Recently had donation via AI for the first time and hope to bring a little one in to our lives soon!
I thought it may be helpful joining this forum, should we ever require information, or just communicate with other parents to be or already.
*


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Gemma & Kat

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck in your journey <3


----------

